# Teiber-Suche für Asus P5SD2-FM/S



## onkel walter (8. Dezember 2009)

*Teiber-Suche für Asus P5SD2-FM/S*

Hi ich habe ein Asus P5SD2-FM/S aus nem Scaleo PC, so glaube ich, leider gestaltet sich die Treibersuche etwas mühselig. Hat zufällig eine so ein Board und kann mit die Treiber schicken oder findet einer im I-Net ne Seite?!??! Danke euer(verzweifelter)  OW


----------



## Scarry (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Teiber-Suche bei einem Spacken-Board (Asus P5SD2-FM/S)*

hi,
Angabe deines Betriebssystemes wäre ganz nett, und vorallem ob 32 oder 64 bit

gruß


----------



## onkel walter (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Teiber-Suche bei einem Spacken-Board (Asus P5SD2-FM/S)*

ohja, sorry
XP mit 32 bit


----------



## Scarry (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Teiber-Suche bei einem Spacken-Board (Asus P5SD2-FM/S)*

Das Board stammt doch eigentlich aus einem Siemens Rechner oder?


----------



## onkel walter (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Teiber-Suche bei einem Spacken-Board (Asus P5SD2-FM/S)*

ja korrekt, habs gebraucht gekauft


----------



## Scarry (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Teiber-Suche bei einem Spacken-Board (Asus P5SD2-FM/S)*

da muss eine Identennummer oder seriennummer drauf stehen.

also entweder du gehst da hin Treiber & Downloads und suchst es oder du gibst die nummer durch und ich suche es dir raus da es ja sicherlich ein Fujitsu Siemens war


----------



## onkel walter (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Teiber-Suche bei einem Spacken-Board (Asus P5SD2-FM/S)*

auf dem Board steht die Nummer?

den ganzen PC hab ich nicht gekauft, only das Board und die CPU


----------



## Scarry (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Teiber-Suche bei einem Spacken-Board (Asus P5SD2-FM/S)*

In der Regel steht es auf dem board drauf und könnte mit D beginnen.

Du brauchst nämlich diese nummer um die treiber zu bekommen, weil mit dem boardname alleine kann Fujitsu nichts anfangen denke ich


----------



## onkel walter (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Teiber-Suche bei einem Spacken-Board (Asus P5SD2-FM/S)*

ja das hilft mir ja dann weiter, sofern die da noch draufsteht.
bin atm auffe Arbeit und kann nicht nachschauen.

dann sach isch erstmal 1000 dank an dich, meld mich dann...
OW


----------



## Scarry (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Teiber-Suche bei einem Spacken-Board (Asus P5SD2-FM/S)*

Kein Thema^^
Ich beobachte das mal weiter


----------



## onkel walter (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Teiber-Suche bei einem Spacken-Board (Asus P5SD2-FM/S)*

Hi
tja, die Nummer auf dem Board bringen keinen Erfolg, 

sonst noch ne Idee??


----------



## Scarry (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Teiber-Suche für Asus P5SD2-FM/S*

So also wenn du diese nummer nicht hast dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter, außer das hier 
Driver Genius 2009 - Download

das ist ein programm das automatisch alle passende und fehlende treiber sucht. Ich empfehle es nur ungern, weil ich es selber noch nicht getestet habe. Aber es soll wohl ganz gut funktionieren.

gruß


----------

